# Beer keg



## sjcooper90 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm think of using building my own smoker and using a beer keg for the fire box, has anyone had any experience of using these?


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 13, 2014)

Try sending Chef Willie a private message about the Keg smoker. He made a very nice one not too long ago.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2014)

I built one with a keg..  but not a side fire box type...  It's kinda like the Mini WSM...   just did 2 slabs of ribs in it last weekend...  here's a few pics if interested...

click on pics to enlarge













Rob's Smokers 007.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 009.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















Rob's Smokers 023.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 29, 2013


















New Pics 022.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


















New Pics 026.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------

